# Boy Names, Any Suggestions....



## ))--Courtney-->

Just looking for some more input on names.. I have a lil hunter (boy) about to come into this world and still unsure what we want to name him.. We like the name Kaiden but still don't know.. I like Easton too, or Hunter Dane.. Just throw them out there if you will, thanks!


----------



## Michigander1

Venison Stewart (last name )  mich


----------



## William H Bonney

No,, no more Kaidens or Danes. Easton is really cool,,,, especially if you're last name is Stewart. Or,, there's always the old stand by,,, "Jack"....:lol:


----------



## walleye131824

name him ethan or easton


----------



## jackbob42

Name him Jack Robert and call him Bob !  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PerchOnly

When we named our son and daughter we took parts of our parent's and our name's for their middle name. My son's middle name is Cabe, Carl/Ben. My daughter's is Marjoy. Margaret/Joyce.

Seemed unique.

The first name your on your own, just don't forget what the nickname will be. You/someone always shortens the name, you just need to be aware of what it may become. :yikes:


----------



## deputy865

Shane!


Shane


----------



## eddiejohn4

I like Eddie.


----------



## Firecracker

get one of those little books at the stor, at the register I think they only cost like 5 bucks


----------



## autumnlovr

I like "Mike", they're like a-holes....everyone has one. And, that is a line affectionately quoted from my hubby Mike. Or, was it from my dad Mike...or my step-son Mike. It used to be the #1 boys name for YEARS on end, now everyone wants to be unique. 
I'm 55 and I hated my name (Lauren) when I was growing up because there were very few of us (I was named after Lauren Bacall). In the past 15-20 years, everytime I go into Toys-R-Us, I think everyone is yelling at me. Plus, I always had to correct people when I was young, it wasn't Laura or Laurie or Lorainne or LornaDoone or Louise or Laverne. And...I always had to spell it for people, because there's Lauren or Loren or Lorne.

Be kind to your son, make his name manageable.


----------



## SuperSnapper

Remnar...or damit.


----------



## booker81

Before we found out we were having a girl I bought one of those baby name books, and we had a hilarious couple hours going through the whole thing. Yup, 10,001 names. We only settled on one girls name, and never did agree on a boys name...thank goodness we had a girl.

I wanted Cameron for a boy, hubby kept saying no, he wanted something "manly" like Maxmillion or something.... 

Good luck! They are beyond awesome!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

How about Fisher? Then you will have a little Hunter and A little Fisher.


----------



## snaggs

I like BOB. Everybody likes BOB..Let's see now. My sons.David and Jeff. My grandsons.....Matthew Luke Chris Ferris Zack Danny Josh Mike Alex Nathan and 8 granddaughters,but you asked for a boys name. I hope you choose a Christian name.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

I like the idea of splitting the father's names except mine is Robert and his is Roger so something like Robber or Rogert, ha ha thats funny! This is great thanks everyone... Keep them coming.. If anything I'll get a good laugh! We all need that sometimes.


----------



## Firecracker

Andrew, Luke , those are my Boys Names


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

Well I also like the names: Ruger, Gage, Dakota.. but low and behold my husband had dogs by two of them names and his dad had a dog with the other.. I can't name my son after the family dog.....


----------



## soggybtmboys

Personally, I would stay away from a name like Hunter, or naming a child after a hunting product. It deservingly screams the stereotype of dumb *******. This is goiing to be a child not a pet.

Go to the store and grab a book on childrens names, I am sure there you will find what you are looking for.

Kwammee sounds pretty good!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

The neighbor has a son named Remmington. His nickname is Remmy.

Yeah, you could name him Tinks, or The Can, Double Bull or Standing Doe :lol::lol::lol:

If I ever had a son, it'd been Jake. After my grandfather, a timeless name in my book and not a sissyfied one at that.


----------



## ih772

soggybtmboys said:


> Personally, I would stay away from a name like Hunter, or naming a child after a hunting product. It deservingly screams the stereotype of dumb *******. This is goiing to be a child not a pet.


I agree!!!!! While those of us that hunt and fish won't have a problem with it, you're setting him up to be bullied by the other 90% of the population.


----------



## DangerDan

I always thought lineage was a cool way to go. Have a son named Bryton after the "Brightons" (Nordic warriors) and a daughter Kieran which is the female derivative of the first Irish saint St. Ciran.


----------



## Huntinggirl

I lalways loved the names Erik or a Dalton. Being that I have no kids, I let my brother borrow Dalton. My nephews name is Dalton Micheal


----------



## itchn2fish

You could name him after the first thing you see after giving birth and upon walking outside with the newborn child, although this didn't work out well for an ***** friend of mine called Two Dogs Humping........


----------



## DangerDan

itchn2fish said:


> You could name him after the first thing you see after giving birth and upon walking outside with the newborn child, although this didn't work out well for an ***** friend of mine called Two Dogs Humping........


 
Or Two Paws which really = Two pa's......:lol: :lol:

Sorry Mark....:evilsmile


----------



## GVSUKUSH

))--Courtney--> said:


> Well I also like the names: Ruger, Gage, Dakota.. but low and behold my husband had dogs by two of them names and his dad had a dog with the other.. I can't name my son after the family dog.....



Meet *Ruger*, he's on the right, he's an IDIOT, I would choose something different :lol::lol:


----------



## itchn2fish

Yeah, I'm sorry too, I feel for you. Picking names was one of, if not THE hardest thing I was ever tasked with; placing a name that one has to carry thru life is not easy. Good luck, a name will come.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

Thanks to everyone for their input, getting a book would be the easy thing to do but then I wouldn't get to hear all of your suggestions.. Not to worry I don't plan on naming my lil guy "Peggy or Sue" or even after a family pet for that matter but I do want something unique. Our last name (I will not mention) will already probably pose as a name to pick on our little guy about but I'm not about to change that! He won't be a sissy nor a lil dink but he will be tought to stand up for himself! Keep the names coming if you would, I still have 6-8 weeks before he's born!


----------



## Quackkiller

Call him LUDWIG THE GREAT and make sure you use all caps. when using it. It's good old German name.


----------



## NauDeeGal

How about Chaz?


----------



## ESOX

I always liked 
Dagr, the Norse god of daytime.
Oscar- "Spear of the gods"

Of course my wife won, so my boys are named after her relatives
Ian and Riley.
Never try to win an argument with a redheaded Irishwoman......Just be content to survive one. :tdo12::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

David, Douglas, Kevin, Tim, Glen, Justin, Steven, Scott, Shawn, Simon, Jackson, Jason, Darrell, Dennis, Duncan, Adam, Alexander

or

http://www.babynames.com/


----------



## laterilus

Well my wife just got a positive from the whiz on a stick, its been a long strange trip and thousands of $ later through IVF she is pregnant. Boy name.... River Malichy......Ronin Malichy....I have been sted fast about Malichy I am not sure I am even spelling it right (miller lights) and they put back two good eggs so twins maybe in order but only time will tell.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

laterilus said:


> Well my wife just got a positive from the whiz on a stick, its been a long strange trip and thousands of $ later through IVF she is pregnant. Boy name.... River Malichy......Ronin Malichy....I have been sted fast about Malichy I am not sure I am even spelling it right (miller lights) and they put back two good eggs so twins maybe in order but only time will tell.


Congratulations to you!! It's definitely been a wonderful experience for me and my husband thus far! It's soo amazing to know a lil person is growing inside of you, moving around, such an innocent miracle!


----------



## booker81

Perhaps use this place as an idea for weeding out names...

http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/


----------



## sullyxlh

http://www.babynamesworld.com/

http://www.babynology.com/babynames.html

http://www.babynamesgarden.com/

And as long as there's no racism in your clan you could always go the african route......:lol:
http://www.swagga.com/name.htm


----------



## Chrissy

My youngest got his name from both set of grandfathers. My ex and I were very close to our grandpa's and we wanted to have thier names kept in the family. we took the first from one and the middle from the other and it turned out really good.

it was a choice between Harry Leonard OR Rudy Charles....

My grandpa was Harry Charles and his was Rudy Leonard.....

Well Rudy Charles won. All of my children have unique names...Preston , Annika, Trinity and Rudy. What I like is that all my children have stories behind thier names.

Good luck picking out a name...remember the down side it is something he will ask you how you picked out his name.


----------



## FREEPOP

Chrissy said:


> Good luck picking out a name...remember the down side it is something he will ask you how you picked out his name.


My G/F name is Scarlet. Her parents were trying to think up a name and were pretty much decided on Tina. They were driving and came up behind a gravel truck "Scarlet's Excavating" or something like that and he declaired Scarlet, that's it. Her mom has never seen Gone With The Wind. Her sister name is Tina :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild

My son was named after his father...Ed. I liked the name Ross, so that is his middle name. There were so many Eds in both of our famillies we agreed to call him Ross (nooo, I don't always get my way :lol. Skip ahead 14 years and Ross enters high school. When they first call attendance, they always call legal first names, and Ross never corrected them! So now half of the school calls him Ed, the other half calls him Ross. 

Choose carefully, you never know!

BTW if i had another I would have named him Cole Robert.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Chrissy said:


> My youngest got his name from both set of grandfathers. My ex and I were very close to our grandpa's and we wanted to have thier names kept in the family. we took the first from one and the middle from the other and it turned out really good.


That would NOT have been good for my son. Paternal side has Cleveland as grandfather and Cleveland II with no middle names, and my side was Frederick Victor, or Otto no middle name.

My hubby tried for a Cleveland III but it was a no go on that.


----------



## Amy1976

I named my boys Tevin(14) & Tegan(13). Dad named Tevin & w/ Tegan...I wanted Tyler, he wanted Keegan...compromised w/ Tegan. 
Tevin Douglas & Tegan David.(pronounced Teegan)
At the time I didn't know of anyone w/ those names, now I've heard of 4-5
other Tegans....no Tevins.


----------



## Lisa23

Travis, Jeremy, Ozzy, Ian, James, or Ethan


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

My husband and I are debating between Kaiden, Easton, or Brayden.. I really like Brayden now but Easton is nice too!


----------



## skyhawk1

I have 2 boys 15 and 17. There names are Xavier and Cody.I got the baby book and I looked for not so common names.The reason why is because when they get older and someone says there name alot of people look at the same time. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## troutslayer819

i like the name damion (dame-ee-in). thought that it was something unique


----------



## msfcarp

How about *Brett?*


----------



## bigsablemike

Magnus Steele


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

How about RUPERT, after baby Stuie's teddy bear!

Mitch


----------



## GLoomisman

tristan


----------



## Fecus

I always thought Trapper and Tanner are good names


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Just call him Dude!:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> How about RUPERT, after baby Stuie's teddy bear!
> 
> Mitch


I like it! :lol::lol:


----------



## Big Reds

Andrew Jacob Stewart.......A.J or Andy or Drew for short. Good young kid names. Older....back to Andrew.
I too lean toward Ross. I know a Ross. Good guy very good hearted, give you the shirt off his back, works very hard! Treats his girlfriend like a godess! Cool name, sounds strong, means horse. Let me know what you come up with,

Ross :lol:


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

We do like Family Guy and all but "Rupert"..... Ha, ha ha! However I do like the name Tanner, Hhmmmm.... Thanks for your input Ross!!! Hhmmm Ross.... you too have a nice name but....


----------



## wolverine301

))--Courtney--> said:


> My husband and I are debating between Kaiden, Easton, or Brayden.. I really like Brayden now but Easton is nice too!


Easton?...Why not baseball bat?

Those are nice names, and I am sure whatever you name him will fit well, but what ever happened to Bob, Frank, Joe, Mike, etc.

Here are my two picks for you...

Anthony
Timothy

Pick something that is easy to pronounce or your son will be doomed to having teachers mangle his name forever. Keep it simple...I don't get the whole unique name movement going on...

Good Luck...


----------



## Gina Fox

Well whatever you name the little dude remember he will be going to school and kids will be merciless!!

Nothing that is spelled differently or difficult or ODD, or in vogue, a good traditional name that is strong and cant be made into another name to make fun of. 

Names like Felix....or Howard.....or Alfred....are fodder


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

HOW ABOUT, "TURKEY CREEK JACK JOHNSON" OR JUST CALL HIM CREEK

MY FAVORITE, "BUCK BILLINGSWORTH" OR "BUCK SNORT" :lol:


----------

